# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Symposium "Testosteron - Sexualität und Interaktion mit anderen Krankheitsbildern"

## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

wer Interesse an diesem Symposium hat, kann kostenfrei daran teilnehmen. Die Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe hat ein Kontingent von 25 Plätzen für diese Veranstaltung. Ich bitte um Nachricht bei Teilnahmewunsch und werde die Anzahl der Teilnehmer an den Veranstalter weitergeben.

Günter


*Testosteron in der Andrologie* 
*Diagnostik und Therapie, Auswirkungen auf Fertilität und Sexualität, Interaktion mit anderen Krankheitsbildern* 
*Samstag, 3. November 2007* 
**
in Kooperation mit dem 
*Arbeitskreis Andrologie der Deutschen Urologen* 
und dem 
*Arbeitskreis Andrologie der Deutschen Dermatologen*  

*Tagungsort:*
Großer Hörsaal, Zentrum für Chirurgie, Anästhesiologie und Urologie, Universitätsklinikum Giessen und Marburg GmbH -Standort Giessen, 
Justus-Liebig-Universität Giessen, Rudolf-Buchheim-Str. 7 (Eingang Chirurgie Neubau), 35392 Giessen 

*Programm* 
_07.45  08.30 Registrierung_ __
*08.30  08.45 Begrüßung* 
**
*08.45  09.00 Die Testosteronstory* (historisches Referat) 
_D. Schultheiss, Giessen_

*09.00  09.15 Testosteron in der uro-andrologischen Praxis  Fragen an die Experten* _W. te-Breuil, Düsseldorf_ 
09.15  09.30 *Hypothalamisch-hypophysär-testikulärer Regelkreis und idiopathischer Hypogonadismus  Relevanz in der Andrologie* 
_S. Kliesch, Münster_ 09.30  09.45 Diskussion

*09.45  10.00 Testosteronspiegel  Diagnostik und symptomatische Relevanz* 
_M. Zitzmann, Münster_ 
10.00  10.15 Diskussion 

*10.15  10.30 ED  New Aspects of the Role of Testosterone* 
_E. Meuleman, Amsterdam_ 
10.30  10.45 Diskussion 
**
*10.45  11.15 Kaffeepause und* Besuch der Industrieausstellung 
**
*11.15  11.30 Optimierte Testosterontherapie* 
_H. Behre, Halle_ 
11.30  11.45 Diskussion 
**
*11.45  12.00 Prostatakarzinom und DHT  Die Proscar-Studie* 
_H. Bauer, München_ 

*12.00  12.15 Testosteron und Prostatarisiko* 
_B. Djavan, Wien_ 
12.15  12.30 Diskussion 

*12.30  13.30 Mittagspause (Imbiss) und* Besuch der Industrieausstellung 
**
*13.30  13.45 Testosteron bei Diabetes und Schilddrüsenerkrankungen* _R. Bretzel, Giessen_ 
13.45  14.00 Diskussion 

*14.00  14.15 Testosteron und metabolisches Syndrom* 
_S. Meryn, Wien_ 
14.15  14.30 Diskussion 

*14.30  14.45 Männliche Osteoporose* 
_H. Stracke, Giessen_ 
Diskussion 

*14.45  15.00 Medikamente und Testosteronproduktion* 
_W. Krause, Marburg_ 
15.00  15.15 Diskussion 

*15.15  15.30 Kaffeepause und* Besuch der Industrieausstellung 

*15.30  15.45 Testosteron und Spermatogenese* 
_HJ Glander, Leipzig_ 
15.45  16.00 Diskussion 

*16.00  16.15 TESE, M-TESE und Testosteron* 
_Th. Diemer, Giessen_ 
16.15  16.30 Diskussion 
**
*16.30  16.45 Testosterontherapie und Auswirkungen auf andrologische Krankheitsbilder* 
_H. Sperling, Mönchengladbach_ 
16.45  17.00 Diskussion 

*17.00  17.20 STATE OF THE ART* - *Das Klinefelter-Syndrom***
Das: Oft übersehen, selten therapiert! 
_E. Nieschlag, Münster_

*Schlusswort* 
*MC-Fragen (Erfolgskontrolle) und Referentenbewertung* 
*Ende der Veranstaltung ca. 18 Uhr* 

*Das Symposium ist als Fortbildungsveranstaltung der Akademie der Deutschen Urologen sowie der Hessischen Landesärztekammer anerkannt und zertifiziert (9 CME-Punkte).*

----------

